# He's Here!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

The German Shepherd puppy that I told you about in this post is here!
http://thegoatspot.freeforums.org/viewt ... sc&start=0
Right now he is asleep, but I will take some pictures later and I will post them on this thread.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Hailee!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

~melting ~


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks Stacey and goatnutty!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, he's just too cute! What's his name?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

awww...what a cuddly lil' furball!!! as cute as he is...are you still thinking of teddy for his name?


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He is soooo cute!!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

What a cute hairball.

Who is his breeder?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, his name is Teddy.
PixieDustHollow, we got him from someone in Michigan. The lady isn't really a breeder.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is another pic:


----------

